# Slingshot Of The Month - Feb 2013 - Voting



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

*Slingshot of the Month for January 2013*​
BC-Slinger - Holy Slingshot Batman21.08%BC-Slinger - Spalted Arbutus1910.22%Footloose - Kingwood94.84%LitteBear - Space Ghost115.91%NoobShooter - Cedar Shot52.69%Popedandy - Hamvee179.14%Quercusuber - The Moroccan2915.59%Smorgle - First10.54%Stello - Hatchet8043.01%The Gophers - Padauk and Aluminium136.99%


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

It's time to vote again! Who do you think made the best slingshot last month?

You can view the Nomination thread Here.

Here are the Nominees:

BC-Slinger - Holy Slingshot Batman








BC-Slinger - Spalted Arbutus








Footloose - Kingwood








LitteBear - Space Ghost








NoobShooter - Cedar Shot








Popedandy - Hamvee








Quercusuber - The Moroccan








Smorgle - First








Stello - Hatchet








The Gophers - Padauk and Aluminium


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Done!!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Quercusuber said:


> Done!!


#


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Vote is in. Nice job fellas.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Voted!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Just voted!


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Voted.. definitely not the photo I would have used for mine but.. whatever.


----------



## snogard (Sep 21, 2012)

Decisions, decisions, oh man so many good ones to choose from. So I just closed eyes and picked one.. jk.. and great job everyone!!!


----------



## hapa817 (Apr 13, 2012)

Donedidit.


----------



## Claudio (Nov 7, 2012)

These are all winners IMO. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## vingius (Jan 8, 2013)

Done!


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Voted!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Great job EVERYONE!!! All are amazing pieces of functional art!! Vote cast!!


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Voted!


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Some lovely work - a great start to the year! One in particular pushes my buttons though


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Can't seen to vote on tapatalk.
Anyone know if you can?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

No, unfortunately tapatalk does not support Polls/Voting yet.


----------



## quail1 (Feb 3, 2013)

All are very nice. Like choosing the hottest chick!!! You can't go wrong with any of those. I'm partial to natural......


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

It's an honor to be nominated, one of these months though i'll break through!


----------



## MissLace (Feb 13, 2013)

That arbutus sure is stunningly crafted and amazing....... :batman: but the Batman one is pretty bad ass as well.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I agree with Gopher. It is a honor to be up here against some of the big boys of the community. Thank you all for the wonderfull comments and support on the work that I have displayed in the homades section. My brother and myself have become right addicted to this hobby and will be sticking around. We simply love the people and the great information this site provides.

Cheers

BC-Slinger (Matt)


----------



## Just An Old Kid (Mar 14, 2012)

Just voted. Good luck to everyone!

Randy


----------



## the_pope (Nov 27, 2012)

voted. goodluck to everyone.

pope


----------



## Johnbaz (Oct 24, 2012)

WOW!!

Some absolute beauties there B) B)

Have voted for a gorgeous one :bowdown:

John :wave:


----------

